# Performer vs Vanguard



## ropari (Sep 17, 2003)

(If this comes up twice, my apologies, but it did not appear the post was made the first time I submitted it.)


Knowing it is more expensive to repair an Onan and NOT considering that, does anyone have knowledge as to the performance and reliability of these two engines when comparing them? 

Both are early 90's with about 600 hours. Both are horizontal twin cylinder engines. The Performer is 16 HP. The Vanguard is 14 HP. Both for use in a garden tractor. Both test out to be of equal condition at this time. 

No other brands need to be considered here. 

Thanks!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The Vanguard series has been around for a long time. I am not sure about whether one of these is better than the other but I would be inclined to go with the 16 hp engine. I personally like the Robin engines. They are VERY well built and VERY affordably priced.


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

The "Ohno" is a flat head gas hog,torquey, and kinda stoneage.
The Vanguard is a smoother,more economical and modern OHV design.
Really not a fair comparison.:twoonone:


----------

